# Missing my chickens, missing my life...



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Some of you know I recently had a hip replaced. That in and of itself is an eye opener when you are not in the normal age range that this is commonplace. Couple that with not being able to get around (normally I am VERY physical and never stop except to sleep) and being mostly by myself except for the puppies, it got a little overwhelming.

Nothing major, I just wasn't taking the time to entertain myself with coming here and some of my other (herpetology) forums. It seems like why post if I have nothing to contribute?

I did make it to the chicken coop the other day and my girls were so happy to see me! I honestly didn't know that they noticed my absence. DH does a wonderful job of caring for them but I guess they missed their "treat mommy". LOL

I have started outpatient PT so am starting to see the world outside of my house a little bit which is helping. I apologize for worrying anyone and want you to know that it means the world to me that my absence was noted. I needed at good old kick in the booty to get me a little more motivated. For that, I thank you!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry Zamora! I know what it is like to be laid up and unable to do what you love the most. Several years ago I had fusion surgery on my ankle and was non weight bearing for 2 months, so I know it sucks. Believe me you contribute, by your presence. I feel that way a lot because I don't have my girls yet, but I figured out even though I may not have a lot of knowledge or experience yet does not mean I can't participate. We like seeing you here for YOU. Time does heal, and this too shall pass, until then make this your happy place and let us keep you cheered up!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome home. There is nothing written in the by-laws that says we gave to be all fun and games. Like 8 said, sometimes life does give us a kick in the pants and it's good to know there is some place that understands that kick and can commiserate with you.

I know it's going slower than you would like. If you're anything like me you expect things to be 100% as soon as you come out of anesthesia and it's always a let down when it's not.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope you feel better Zamora very soon. I think we have all become friends, and when your friends you don't only seek them out when you need help or advice but when you would like their companionship. Most of my posts aren't chicken related because I don't have many questions. But when I do I know where to turn. Or when I need company ️


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it really does help! I'm trying to shake off the blues so hopefully I'll be back up and my regular cheerful self soon. I promise I'll keep logging in on a regular basis though. Besides, roscoe's antics crack me up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeh, well he's been absent more than here. Seems he's got himself in a bit of a bind with all of those chicks and no home for them. So, he's kicking behind and racing to get it done.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> Thanks everyone, it really does help! I'm trying to shake off the blues so hopefully I'll be back up and my regular cheerful self soon. I promise I'll keep logging in on a regular basis though. Besides, roscoe's antics crack me up.


Are you cheerful yet?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

alright hey hey hey break it up! yall better lighten it up in here.
Z, you better put on your happy face! what's your address? i'll send my friend Channing to come cheer you up  (yes, i am a guy and yes i think Channing is hot and my wife is okay with it lol) but its friday so whatever...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

and Robin, awwww how sweet. you missed me?!?! 
i have the coop finished which is where the chicks are currently residing. they love it. plenty of room to run and tackle each other. i think i have been up past midnight working under flood lights for the past 6 nights straight. leave tomorrow for the beach so i will run wire when i return and be done with it!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanna go to the beach. And Channing Tatum is yums lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> and Robin, awwww how sweet. you missed me?!?!
> i have the coop finished which is where the chicks are currently residing. they love it. plenty of room to run and tackle each other. i think i have been up past midnight working under flood lights for the past 6 nights straight. leave tomorrow for the beach so i will run wire when i return and be done with it!


Yeah!!! Good for you! Midnight? Yea it's hard to walk away when you're _almost_ there!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> alright hey hey hey break it up! yall better lighten it up in here.
> Z, you better put on your happy face! what's your address? i'll send my friend Channing to come cheer you up  (yes, i am a guy and yes i think Channing is hot and my wife is okay with it lol) but its friday so whatever...


That's so awfully sweet but I'd prefer you send Sam Elliot. I'll pm you my address.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Oh, and I just got scheduled for surgery number two. That will take place next Thursday, the 17th.

THEN I'll be on the road to total recovery. Can I hear an AMEN?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

DANG! 

Well, I am glad that the next surgery should set you to rights.

I am a horrid invalid...  So you have my full sympathies!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

way to go Z! until then, you better behave yourself. no streaking down public roads and skinny dipping in the neighbors pond. 

i know how you are....


----------

